# QL badges and Wpns Badges for DEU's



## Rafe (31 Jan 2008)

I was given a "project" to do about badges for DEU's, basically I would like to know any info or websites where I can find different types of QL badges and different types of Wpns badges and their requirements.

IE: Once a Linemen gets their QL5's they can put on their QL badge with crown.

Basically that but for both QL and different weapons.

any help is greatly needed.


----------



## dangerboy (31 Jan 2008)

I presume you check the CF manual on dress and deportment first.


----------



## Rafe (31 Jan 2008)

Thats my problem, im on tasking and have no time to even flip through a manual. I just found out I have to do this today and its due in 3 days. Im looking for a quick and painless way to do this, just a site or knowledge or anything. If there is a site that has the manual on it then great that would help me alot.

I wasnt even given a manual  :-\ wouldnt mind getting one.


----------



## Michael OLeary (31 Jan 2008)

http://www.dnd.ca/admmat/dglepm/badges-insignia/army_trade_badges_e.htm


----------



## Michael OLeary (31 Jan 2008)

More from the manual.


----------



## Blackadder1916 (31 Jan 2008)

Rafe said:
			
		

> ... If there is a site that has the manual on it then great that would help me alot.
> 
> I wasnt even given a manual  :-\ wouldnt mind getting one.



Try here for a link.
http://www.army.forces.gc.ca/LF/English/10_2_3.asp


----------



## BinRat55 (1 Feb 2008)

Try this as well:

http://dgpa-dgap.mil.ca/badges/index_e.asp

And for specialists, check our CFAO 55-10


----------



## geo (1 Feb 2008)

Lucky this is an open book exam


----------



## Rafe (1 Feb 2008)

Its basically extra trng, I asked what the Qual was for Cross Rifles with Crown was, and I got told to do this for the following parade night.


----------



## BinRat55 (2 Feb 2008)

LOL!!  Good to see them teaching the right way for a change!!  I feel your pain though... when I was first posted to 1 RCR I made the mistake of asking RSM Bentley why the Sr NCO's wore a red sash with their DEU.  I had to have a 1000 word essay in his office accompanied by me on Monday!!  I learned.  For real.  I hated the man at the time, but now I respect the hell out of him!!  

Do yourself and the CF a favor - remember what you are doing.  Not necessarily the content, but how it's teaching you.  That's how you treat your subordinates as you look for their respect later on in your career.


----------



## armyvern (2 Feb 2008)

Damn,

I so hated all those extra essays that I recd while at CFSAL, but it did teach me how to use the resources available to me to find the answers to my questions without asking .... Commandants for them!!  ;D

The worst one though was the one I had to cram the writing of into all that "spare" time I found myself with in between the hourly report for change parade. Lesson learned: one should always rise off their duffs very quickly instantaneously when the Reveiwing Officer arrives -- that was the essay topic. The change parade was assigned for one of my 'lil antics whereby we conspired to display certain not spoken of items in lieu of toothbrushes in our locker layouts. Batteries -- well dressed to the left in lieu of the soap dish. Change parade was assigned immediately, but we could hear the staff laughing their butts off through the "8 inch high" opening in the room window as they walked back to the school. So, we did accomplish what we had intended ... and all our locker layouts were the same except for Rita's was "bigger" and that's the "infraction" they nailed us on.

Funny how you only have to learn it once. The essay worked -- I now rise instanteously whenever the reviewing officer arrives.  

I did, however suffer through a few more change parades/extras after that one above. I have no problems doing them as payment for a little laughter to lighten the mood.    Ask Jim, he'll tell 'ya -- pizza deliverys to Mess Dinner head tables are a specialty of mine. They don't even ask who was responsible anymore.


----------



## BinRat55 (2 Feb 2008)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Ask Jim, he'll tell 'ya -- pizza deliverys to Mess Dinner head tables are a specialty of mine. They don't even ask who was responsible anymore.



OMG!!  I had forgotten completely about that one!!  And the t-shirt I was wearing, wow THAT was a while ago!!  As for your CFSAL "experience", I will tell you this - while I was an instructor there a few years ago - it was brought up - as an INTAKE point!!  And Debbie reminisced fondly...  

Vern, I just realized something - you have either been the cause or the direct result of the consequences in almost every memorable situation in my career!!  Wow.  Just imagine what your PER is gonna be like when _I_ get to write it!!!   ;D


----------



## armyvern (2 Feb 2008)

BinRat55 said:
			
		

> As for your CFSAL "experience", I will tell you this - while I was an instructor there a few years ago - it was brought up - as an INTAKE point!!  And Debbie reminisced fondly...
> 
> Vern, I just realized something - you have either been the cause or the direct result of the consequences in almost every memorable situation in my career!!  Wow.  Just imagine what your PER is gonna be like when _I_ get to write it!!!   ;D



LOL. I'll tell you this much ... Debbie was a MCpl and MY QL3 instructor. I'm glad to hear that she's never forgotten me. Although, that does seem to be how it goes. Was actually speaking with an MWO Suppie yesterday at the bar yesterday during the Loggie Birthday (watching live video streaming out of CFSAL) who didn't know who I was. He asked what my first name was and I said "Veronica", to which he responded that he didn't remember ever coming accross the name in his career. Then I said ... "you can call me Vern." His face hit the floor and he started laughing and said "well I guess I have heard OF you then!!"

I'm quite convinced that 1/2 the rules exists entirely because of me. I'm not sure that I know anyone else who spent the last two weeks in the Golan on extras (and getting even one or two in that place took some doing). It's all done with pure heart, good intent, and want for comedic relief. I'm good with that. Duty people loved me -- it made their duty periods go by faster. I'm glad to have aided in making their days a little more interesting.

PS ... am on the organizing committee of the 50th Anniversary Spring Ball for the Base occuring at the Delta. Am already wondering what I can manage to pull off to make that a truely memorable event.  >  Actually, I've already made my promises to "behave" ... like they don't know me at all.


----------



## super26 (2 Feb 2008)

http://www.forces.gc.ca/admmat/dglepm/badges-insignia/page2_e.htm

Here try this link it shows all of them for all 3 elements.


----------



## BinRat55 (2 Feb 2008)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> PS ... am on the organizing committee of the 50th Anniversary Spring Ball for the Base occuring at the Delta. Am already wondering what I can manage to pull off to make that a truely memorable event.  >  Actually, I've already made my promises to "behave" ... like they don't know me at all.



Outstanding!!  When is that anyway?


----------



## armyvern (2 Feb 2008)

BinRat55 said:
			
		

> Outstanding!!  When is that anyway?



10 May. Shall I put you on the "banned" list??  ;D


----------



## Canadian Sig (2 Feb 2008)

Rafe..PM inbound.


----------

